# my house rats



## bwester (Jun 8, 2006)

These are my boys, two rat terriers named Cooper and Ferrous (copper and iron... I'm a chemistry dork, ok). Coop is the large black one, by large I mean greater than 10 pounds. He's a genious and silently evil. My father and law once made him mad and Coop sneaked up to him while he was cooking and pissed on his leg, then took off running. Last night I burped in his face and he burped right back in mine. I puked from the smell. I have a ton of wild stories of this little dog. The little white one is Ferrous (AKA six and a half pounds of fury or Tripod). This little guy is retarded.... no really I promise. I think the vet's exact words were "poor doer." Thats PC for your dog is retarded. He alternates which legs he walks on because his brain cant seem to send the signal to all at once, hence the Tripod nickname. Sometimes he even walks around on just his front legs. I love him anyways and he never ceases to amuse me.


----------



## Heather (Jun 8, 2006)

Hrm, they sound like quite the pair! 
I like their names....


----------



## blueovalgal (Jun 8, 2006)

They're both cute! Will they get very large?


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok, tell us more evil dog stories.


----------



## bwester (Jun 9, 2006)

As for size, they are maxed out at 10lbs and 6 1/2lbs. Heres another story. A few weeks ago we noticed when we ate pizza, a slice would disappear almost everytime. So, I hid and watched him one day. He jumped on the table, opened the box, removed just one slice and closed the box back afterwards! He then walked to the kitchen, ate his slice and licked up the mess. He's learning to cover his tracks whenever he does something wrong and it scares me just a little bit. One more: At our old appartment our next door neighbor had a bull mastiff that weight in at around 120lbs. It was a monster! So anyways, we were watching TV and I heard what I though was Coop screaming bloody murder. When I ran outside I saw it was actually the mastif screaming and runing around the yard with Coop dangling from his neck. He never came around after that incident and the neighbors were too embarrassed to say anything. How often does a 120lb dog get attacked by a 10lb dog and loose?


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 9, 2006)

Ha ha ha. One of these days you are going to find a dent in your car, and a spare set of keys under his water bowl. That dog is evil. 

:evil:


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

Cute rats!!!


----------



## ElixirIce (Sep 11, 2006)

They're so cute! 

Oh yeah, and YAY! Another Chemistry geek!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2006)

Cute dogs. I tend to like German Shepherd-size dogs, but Fox Terriors are cool.


----------

